# Hatch owners only!



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you know that you have a "secret" hiding spot in your Cruze hatch built into the plastic at the back?

I never noticed it until the other night when I was poking around.

It measures about 18 1/2" x 7 1/2".










What could it be used for, I wonder....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wonder if that's where those bags of stuff were smuggled in from Mexico


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Humidor?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Wonder if that's where those bags of stuff were smuggled in from Mexico :biggrin:


Wild, they have found about 1000 pounds so far, mostly in Fords. Hardly worth to smuggle these days with record low prices and higher quality from the U.S. & Canada


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

"Hatch owners only!"

I feel excluded! Isn't that wrong? I say we boycott this post! :signlol:



UpstateNYBill said:


> Did you know that you have a "secret" hiding spot in your Cruze hatch built into the plastic at the back?
> 
> I never noticed it until the other night when I was poking around.
> 
> ...


You could add a strap or even a box and put battery cables or tie down straps in there.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Wonder if that's where those bags of stuff were smuggled in from Mexico


Does ICE give out cash for tips? 



Blasirl said:


> "Hatch owners only!"
> 
> I feel excluded! Isn't that wrong? I say we boycott this post! :signlol:
> 
> ...


You can buy a hatch and be part of the club! lol

I was thinking it would be a good place to conceal a small firearm and spare mags in a carry case.


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello guys I am from Brazil and our 2 gen cruze comes from Argentina, I have the hatch version and this spot is meant for the warning triangle!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

gunbolt said:


> Hello guys I am from Brazil and our 2 gen cruze comes from Argentina, I have the hatch version and this spot is meant for the warning triangle!


That actually makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

gunbolt said:


> Hello guys I am from Brazil and our 2 gen cruze comes from Argentina, I have the hatch version and this spot is meant for the warning triangle!


LOL non US cars always have to delete stuff from our market. I guess they figure OnStar button was the "triangle" for us. 




UpstateNYBill said:


> Does ICE give out cash for tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean you could, for me the spare is inside the passenger compartment because it's legal here. Only thing I have back there is an 870 that would be frown upon in passenger area unless you had it in a rack.


----------



## gunbolt (Jun 7, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> LOL non US cars always have to delete stuff from our market. I guess they figure OnStar button was the "triangle" for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, in Brazil we do have Onstar and also the triangule warning, it still obligated to carry them.


----------

